# HEY MINNESOTA GUYS!



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

hey guys, just wondering what part of the state you fellow Minnesotans are in. i'm just kinda wanting to B.S. with some other Mn guys


----------



## wildturkey (Jan 15, 2010)

hi i am from mn an live in ramsey mn like to bowhunt coyote hunt and now starting to ice fish for the year hear any good fishing reports. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

ya i got fishing spots man, a lot of them, but i wont post em on here. what do you want to catch? if its walleyes your after its tough right now, but anything else i can help you with


----------



## wildturkey (Jan 15, 2010)

sunfish, crappie, perch, any whitefish or tulibee any these would be great, send pm. if you want guy i will met you out at the fishing hole and join you.i live in ramsey. ph- 763- 427-8512 - :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm in the west metro.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

west metro hugh? so would that be like the Wayzata area?


----------



## bigtime (Aug 14, 2008)

no bloody lives farther west than that. I live in monticello which is 30 mins north of maple grove.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Hutch


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

St. Cloud area here.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Mayer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Battle Lake.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG lake for me


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

West metro, Waverly


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

Glencoe


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2007)

Champlin, MN


----------



## halfarod (Feb 19, 2009)

Duluth,MN...Anyone this far north?


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

any of you guys ever hunt in the Minnetrista, Watertown area? any good? i work around there and have seen some pretty prime looking land


----------



## JMANN (Dec 11, 2006)

Crookston chiming in here!....aka C-Town :idiot:


----------



## Doug_Edwards (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in Blaine but do most of my hunting around Pine City


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

hey Doug, im in Blaine too. you having any luck this year?


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

The watertown area and mound area gets hit really hard. If it looks good you can bet it's getting called by at least 1 or 2 groups. But I think there is pressure everywhere, so get permission and try your luck.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Bluffton population 210 saluuute!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Darwin area


----------



## hunter1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Forest Lake


----------



## 1duckcrazy (Aug 14, 2009)

Clearwater here too


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

hunter1 said:


> Forest Lake


Wyoming here


----------



## wackem&amp;stackem (Sep 16, 2009)

burnsville, mn.
hunt/fish thoughout the whole state though


----------



## coy (Jan 17, 2010)

SE MN here..... 20 min south of Roch ! ! !


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Park Rapids, Mn


----------



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

Lake Benton area. small town a little ways from marshal. Having coyote tournaments here. Lots of coyotes


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

is that kinda southern mn?


----------



## HawgMan (Jan 23, 2005)

Wadena


----------



## kkaldor (Mar 5, 2007)

Litchfield here. I'd like to find a hunting partner in the area. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

kkaldor said:


> Litchfield here. I'd like to find a hunting partner in the area. PM me if you're interested.


5 Miles away from you in Darwin.


----------



## redneck70 (Feb 2, 2010)

I am in Buffalo, mn but do most of my hunting right now up around the little falls area. I am new to pred hunting and I have to say that I love it.


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

me and my hunting partner are in park rapids mn /hugo to stacy/ and are always getting more land i hope u all are knocking on doors and helping locals it gose a long way.


----------



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

Melrose, MN
#31 for our group today.
Season total so far: 31 yotes
10 reds
3 greys


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

hey nice work outback!


----------



## Yote Buster (Dec 22, 2007)

the state capitol. verndale


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

big town of the north. Crookston


----------



## wazzy (Mar 3, 2010)

Duluth, Mn


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Hutchinson MN Checkin in


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

ReKooH said:


> Hutchinson MN Checkin in


Greetings,

About 15 miles from you. Hoping to get out yote hunting come Christmas break after the 20th.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

farmerj said:


> ReKooH said:
> 
> 
> > Hutchinson MN Checkin in
> ...


Also H-Town


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

FullClip said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> > ReKooH said:
> ...


Ah another H-towner do you hunt around Hutch or do you travel else where?
What are some things that work for you? hand calls or Electronic? any tips for around this area? Where do the yotes seem to hang out?


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Ah another H-towner do you hunt around Hutch or do you travel else where?
What are some things that work for you? hand calls or Electronic? any tips for around this area? Where do the yotes seem to hang out?[/quote]
I hunt around town and north by litch and travel west. Use hand calls and a foxpro. Ive tried calling during the day without much response. 90% of my hunting is at night.


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

Luverne


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Stewartville, MN. 10 mins south of Rochester.

Jaybic


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

i live in new brighton but me and my hunting partner hunt in hugo, stacy, parkrapids, little falls elk river and a few other place. i am deploying over seas in may but have most of winter to trap and hunt we are always looking for hunters to take out what we have found is after all the movies and book the best learning is hunting with new people


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

moorhead here  best coyote hunting in the state :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## northernstates (Oct 15, 2008)

hey bloody what your name i live in mayer, never seen ya before


----------



## Duck_Hunter12 (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy H-towners in here. Chalk up another one, Hutchinson born and raised, mankato - college, current - waconia.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Buffalo/Montrose here.


----------

